# Neues Sonderheft Photoshop für Einsteiger erscheint am 11. Dezember 2009



## Markus Kolletzky (8. Dezember 2009)

Es folgt eine Pressemitteilung des Sonic Media Verlags. tutorials.de und der Verlag 
haben eine Partnerschaft, bei der wir euch aktuelle Ausgaben vorstellen werden und
im Gegenzug Magazine und Abos im Rahmen von Gewinnspielen/Contests verschenken.



> *Der Sonic Media Verlag bringt am 11.12.2009 ein umfassendes Praxisheft für den Einstieg in die Bildbearbeitung heraus*
> 
> Bad Honnef, 02. Dezember 2009 – Das Sonderheft Photoshop für Einsteiger bietet auf 260 Seiten eine Vielzahl von Informationen und Ratschlägen zum faszinierenden Thema Bildbearbeitung mit Photoshop. Hobbyfotografen erfahren in 50 Workshops Schritt-für-Schritt alles über Foto- und Beautyretusche, Fotorestauration und Fotomanipulation.
> 
> ...


----------

